

Workshop for Learning React.js, Flux, Webpack, React Router, and Firebase - rancherito
https://ti.to/reactweek/2015W

======
koistya
Also check out this React+Flux+Webpack project template which may help with
getting to speed with React:

[https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-
kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit)

